# I called the vet



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

My cat has had green tinged discharge for 24 hours and a few what I think are contractions,the vet said the discharge is fine but if it hasnt stopped by tommorow to take her in or if I dont feel kitten movement by the afternoon to get her in straight away.

Ive felt some momevment,but they are normally more active late afternoon and I do not think they have much space left to move a lot,he said she will have them today or tomorrow which suprised me because I thougt discharge can last a week up to delivery,she conceived around the 19th april so vet said she is due now anyway,Im on pins and needles waiting


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Well good luck with your kittens and i hope all is well for your litter i hope you can be with her for her delivery =) keep us updated =) :lol:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

How is she?


----------

